# Scissors?



## goldenmnm (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm wanting to get another pair of scissors and would like to get some 10" straights. I love my roseline brand of scissors, but they don't make them in a 10", is there another brand that is similar to roseline in how they cut? Or can anyone one recommend a good/decent priced pair of 10" straights?

Thanks! Karrie


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a nice pair of 10 inch straights (Dog On It brand) that cut great, and look very much like Monks..I never use them, cause I just don't like long shears. If you would be interested in them, PM me..I don't know if we can talk about selling things on here? I have pics of them. They are brand new.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I love Buttercuts, by Geib...These are pretty spendy though, but worth it IMO, if you want a shear that is going to hold up, as well as cut really well...I reserve these for my scissor cut dogs, rather than using them on all the dogs, especially cause I don't like long shears for most jobs!

I haven't had a chance to try out any 'new' shears in a while though, so there may be ones out there that are even better...


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Love's_Sophie said:


> I love Buttercuts, by Geib...These are pretty spendy though, but worth it IMO, if you want a shear that is going to hold up, as well as cut really well...I reserve these for my scissor cut dogs, rather than using them on all the dogs, especially cause I don't like long shears for most jobs!
> 
> I haven't had a chance to try out any 'new' shears in a while though, so there may be ones out there that are even better...



I know alot of groomers that love Geib, and they are really nice shears. I have a pair of Buttercuts that I used to use all the time. I think they are 8". But since trying out other shears over the years, I have found the Geibs too heavy for my liking anymore, and they are just sitting in a case in my cabinet. I keep saying I need to sell them..lol


----------



## ToSucc (Jan 23, 2009)

I recommend you visit scissors for more selection.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

ToSucc said:


> I recommend you visit scissors for more selection.


All I can find on that site are barber shears...there is a big difference between barber shears and dog grooming shears...especially because she is wanting a 10" shear....


----------



## allan (Jan 23, 2009)

I have been using Monk's 10" for years and have 3 pair. Recently at the Buffalo Dog Show was a booth with Sharpening services. They had 10" that looked and felt exactly like mine. The family has been making them for 60 yrs I was told. If you PM me I'll give you the details. The sharpening was also incredible.


----------



## goldenmnm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the replies about scissors, I've found a pair!


----------

